# dodo wax hard or soft?



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

In the process of ordering some wax , dodo seems up there. do i want hard or soft?
Cheers all


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Do yourself a favour and before you order, Have a look at this http://www.liquidglass.com/

Been using this for about five years now, it lasts for about 8-9 months and that's washing her once twice a week !.
Ps if you disappointed with it, I'll but it off you 8)


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

sweet dude, il give it a bash cheers
just looking at the site
is there a product thats the same as a wax in their range?
this was rec by another forum member so im trying to buy the products to complete that system

"The key to getting a good wet look is in the prep of the paintwork, so start with a good clay, wash with the 2 bucket method, rinse, dry then a good polish to bring up the shine then coat with a glaze such as ez cream, megs 7 or poorboys black hole. Then cover with a good coat of wax and all your hard work should be well worth it, also the benfit of a good wax is the rain/dirt doesn't stick as easily so makes future cleaning easier and also comes up nice and shiny again, so after your 200 mile trip a relatively simple wash will bring back a nice shiny looking TT "

where would the liquid glass fit in they dont seem to do a wax :?


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

Dodo waxes are great IMO. the hard waxes last longer and give more protection but are harder to apply and you get through a pot quicker. I use a soft wax (rainforest rub) and it always looks great...


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi gazzerb Liquid glass is not a polish, it's a polymer. It bonds to the car and is fantastic for are weather climate. it repels rain like nothing you've ever seen before. I valet a lot of cars and my customers are always saying what a fantastic product it is. PS no need for wipers after also. This is my favorite, the whole car actually sheets off at about 40 mph.

My cleaning method is as follows.

1. Rinse of car.
2. Wash car with suitable wash/wax shampoo, and rinse off.
3. Clay the car.
4. Liquid glass the whole car, using a Buffer.... Bodywork, glass, seals the whole lot. ( don't worry it leaves no residue )
5. Leave to set for half an hour or so, then buff to a showroom shine.

Ps I have used various waxes and polishes in my time and nothing last and looks as good as this product.

What you have to remember is ? It's a polymer, not a wax or polish, that when you wash these products the nature of them are to wash off ! this product bonds to your car and lasts months.

Very hard to get hold of in this country now, and the last time i ordered it, was from Germany, 2x bottles for about £50 sounds alot, but one of these will last you a couple of years at least, Honest if your not happy with this product, I'd buy it off you  .

It sometimes comes up on e-bay so keep your eyes open, maybe worth doing a group buy from Germany. Hope this helps bud.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Dodo juice is rock solid as far as waxes go - takes ages to apply and even longer to buff off - I used it last time I detailed the TT - looks amazing when it's finished though - pictures here


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

cool thanks for tips people
ill def give that liquid glass gear a go.
they do lots of products is it the polish/finish one you buy?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

gazzerb said:


> cool thanks for tips people
> ill def give that liquid glass gear a go.
> they do lots of products is it the poilsh/finish one you buy?


 Hi Matey, Yes the liquid glass polish in the old fashioned tin. The wash is good also. Prepare to be amazed with the smoothness and shine and durability of the product ! 8)


----------

